# repairing a lazy susan



## smsyracuse (Feb 8, 2012)

I have no idea how to use this site, but I'm having the same problem with my Lazy Susan which is approximately the same age as yours. Did you figure out a solution?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you could post a picture of your lazy susan--where it attaches to the underside of the counter--

Typically there is a wood cross piece with a metal cup that holds the pole---that has come loose some how--

If we can see the broken or loose part someone here will help---Mike---


----------



## smsyracuse (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, I don't know how to post a picture...but there is a metal bracket on the top underside of the inside of the cabinate that the post fits into. That seems fine. Then there is a plastic cap on top of the post. That seems fine. Then the post runs down through the two shelves. Everything looks ok there too. Then the post goes to the bottom of the cabinate where two little wheels run around on a piece of metal and that seems to be fine. The problem seems to be when the lazy susan turns sometimes the upper post (and cap) pops out of the upper metal bracket. Or that the lower cabinate rubs on the floor of the casing. Almost as if the whole thing needs to be adjusted or raised up somehow. I did find some screws to turn. They weren't loose, but I tightened them & loosen them to see if they would adjust the height, but it didn't seem to do any good. Does any of this sound familiar?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like the floor of the cabinet itself has dropped---look at the seams where the cabinet bottom meets the sides of the box---any sign of failure?

Is it possible that the bearing cup on the bottom is loose and the post has drilled a hole throught the bottom of the cabinet?


----------



## smsyracuse (Feb 8, 2012)

*repairing lazy susan*

Um, any chance that you could speak English? Like what is "the sides of the box"? What box? What's a "bearing cup"? I am so sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry---cabinets are often described as boxes----

Has the bottom of the cabinet come loose and dropped?

The pole is riding on a set or bearings on the bottom--that assembly is a bearing cup---that is the part that appears to have failed---the pipe is moving down allowing the pole to pull out of the the top

You need to figure out why the pole is dropping---the bottom bearing assembly is either--loose--broken--or the bottom of the cabinet itself has dropped--


----------



## smsyracuse (Feb 8, 2012)

*repairing lazy susan*

ah ha...well, the box does not seem to have failed. But I found a depression in the bearing cup. When the wheels go into that depression the lazy susan lowers and catches on the bottom of the cabinate. So here is what I did that seems to have lifted the whole thing sufficiently. I wegged a large screw driver under the bottom bracket enough to lift the bearing cup up and then I slid a 1/4 " flat wrentch that I found in my tool box (who uses those flat wrentches anyways?) under the whole bearing cup assembly & that lifted everything up enough so that it turns smoothly. Then I sprinkled it with Holy Water and said three Hail Mary's. Think it will work? Can you buy just the bearing cups? But wouldn't that mean taking the entire thing apart and out of the cabinate space?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to work for long. Try and figure out how to post a picture and make it a lot easer on all of us.

Is there a metal collor around the shaft at the bottom of the shaft.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like a temporary fix----need to see the top and bottom assembly to give you a good answer--


----------



## smsyracuse (Feb 8, 2012)

*lazy susan repair*

Yea, I was afraid you's say that.








This is not my lazy susan. But this is what it looks like. (I still haven't got the posting-thing down yet, but I figured out cut & paste.) I realize it doesn't show you my bearing cup, but I'm not sure that I could capture that in a picture. I'll try.


----------

